# Авиация > Однополчане >  Умер генерал-полковник Николай Антошкин

## Let_nab

*Умер генерал-полковник Николай Антошкин*

*Депутат Госдумы, Герой Советского Союза генерал-полковник Николай Антошкин умер на 80-м году жизни. Об этом информирует РИА Новости со ссылкой на руководителя аппарата «Клуба военачальников» Николая Дерябина.
«Действительно, сегодня Николай Тимофеевич ушёл от нас», — сказал он. Дерябин уточнил, что Антошкин скончался в больнице. Место и время похорон будут объявлены в понедельник.

Николай Тимофеевич Антошкин (19 декабря 1942, Кузьминовка, Башкирская АССР — 17 января 2021, Москва[1]) — советский и российский военный и политический деятель. Генерал-полковник (1994), военный лётчик 1-го класса, Заслуженный военный лётчик Российской Федерации (1993). Ликвидатор аварии на Чернобыльской АЭС, Герой Советского Союза (1986). Депутат Государственной Думы VI и VII созывов.

Уходит Старая Гвардия. Хороший мужик, отличный Лётчик...
Знал его лично. Пересекался во время своей службы, встречался на торжественных мероприятиях, в частности на Кубинке.
Соболезную...*

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------

